# How long did it take to get your outback



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi I was wonder if Im just being impatient or is my dealer just jerking me around.... we ordered our 25rss feb 7 2004. I had'nt heard ANYTHING from our dealer..I called him on tue and he said it MIGHT be off the line next week...he would know better then ( next week ) when we should get it...hes telling me it should be here around end of April first part of May ....does this sound right??? 3 months????? 
How long did it take to get your ordered outback

Thanks Kim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Kim, 
I'm one of those people that has to have it now. Our Outback was on the lot and only took a few days to take delivery. I would go nuts waiting so long. Especially with the wether getting right for camping. 3 months sound a little long, but not out of the norm. Keep harrassing your dealer. Enjoy that new Outback when you DO finally get it.


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

I was told today that if I put in a order now I could expect delivery in about 15 weeks.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just you wait and see how long it takes for the factory to get it to your dealer once it's off the line. Our unit supposedly came off the line on March 8, and didn't arrive at the dealer until a week ago.

I would suspect that as the spring/summer get closer, waiting times will increase as demand increases.

Tim


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Kim, we know how you feel, we ordered our 26rs on Feb 10 and have been waiting patiently NOT ever since, we have been told that it comes off line today, 4/12/04 and then it will take two or three weeks to get it out here to California, I guess they drive slow. Hoping it gets here soon before I have to break out the old pop up.
Rob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

OUTBACKS have been in high demand since the originals rolled out a few years ago. It will be well worth the wait when it arrives.


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

We ordered our 28RLS on February 14, 2004 as a Valentine gift to each other. The dealer pushed the factory for a rush. It came off the line on April 6. We were told that the delivery service was 2 weeks behind in their deliveries.

The dealer again asked them to rush the delivery. It arrived at the dealer April 8 and went to the shop for prep. We did not get the oven. The dealer said that they will install it as soon as the supply catches up.

We are supposed to pick up today, April 13.

That was our experience. Maybe we were lucky and maybe the dealer pushed for us. We are near Philadelphia.

Can't wait to get the TT and get started. Good luck on getting your new trailer.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRR this waiting thing is for the birds...thanks for yor all you input...Im going to call the dealer today ...he said he would have ALL my answers by today...lets see if he does.

Kim


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

We purchased ours off the lot. It had been one of his floor models at a recent RV show. Gave us a great price as well - and it has an oven. Had to wait a while for delivery because I had to make room for it in the back yard.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

March is busiest 'delivery' month for RV industry. We ordered ours on Feb. 19th and got it 3 weeks later, but we were there at the right time. There are folks still waiting who ordered end of February.

Does your contract allow you an out or does it bind you 'because dealer cannot be held responsible for delivery time'. Although, probably be the same at another dealer.

Just think that they are taking there time so you will have perfect Trailer!!


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

Perfect Trailer Huh? wouldnt that be nice.....

The dealer said " pending any shortages it should be off the line today".
I could end my contract if I wanted to but Ive waited this long I might as well wait alittle longer. BUT its still not easy. At least we see a light at the end of the tunnel.

Kim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Must be nice to be able to sell as much as you can possibly make







Wish my business had that "problem"!


----------

